
What music do you listen to when you work? - coffeisfire
https://lucasnegritto.com/what-music-do-you-listen-to-while-you-work-or-study/
======
lame-robot-hoax
Normally I bounce around from ambient/IDM to jazz to classical.

End of day Friday I put on my weekend playlist that’s mostly 90s/00s rock,
like blink-182, Sum 41, STP, Incubus, Green Day, Taking Back Sunday, etc.

